# $10k Fastback?



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jul 18, 2022)

Here I am again, trying to understand things I am better off not knowing about.

I owned a few Schwinn Fastback bikes through the years. All were decent bikes, a couple Rams Horns back in the early 1970s in high school and one in parts now.

 Admittedly they are cool bikes, but they have their niche and have never commanded the prices Krate series bikes have ascended to in the last few years.

Apparently that is going to change. On eBay today I found this bike not too far from me that I had to triple check the price on to make sure I wasnt seeing doubledouble.




It is nice, it is clean and according to the seller original. I cannot dispute or verify that but I am aware of tricks and methods to build a bike and patina it to look original. I am also aware that somehow bikes in this condition magically appear in collections regularly. Did these kids just get bikes, pack them in peanuts and bubble wrap and store them in Climate Controlled bedrooms, attics basements or garages so in 50 years they could pull them out and sell them for more than the original cost of all the bikes in the Schwinn Dealers showroom the week their parents bought it for them.

Imagine the parents shock, disbelief and despair that little Jimmy just got the top banana of bikes for his birthday, Christmas or Bubblegum Fart day and NEVER rode it. The first bike I rode in 1966 was a 26" balloon tire skip tooth girls Hawthorne. I would've traded my left *** (your choice of body parts here) for one of the Stingray bikes, new or not and rode it until the paint fell off. The "oh, it was too big",or "it was too small" or "it was 
( your choice of excuses here) wouldn't have flown further than a Lead Zeppelin ( not the band) on Jupiter. Lower the seat dingleberry! Or raise it or move the handlebars or pedal blocks or shorter crank or.....  well you get my point.

That's why these bikes are a little hard to believe in for me, like Santa or the Tooth Fairy. 

But that aside, and to my real question. Last time I went to sleep non Rams Horn Fastbacks in nice condition were having trouble breaking into the 4 digit level at all, let alone into the 5 digit price point. Did I oversleep by about 10 years or am I once again behind the curve?

No, I am not jealous. I actually have one of these Sprint sprocket/hub bikes dismantled on the restore shelf but it is back so far that even God cannot see when it will be finished. It was originally black but the PO sandblasted it so he could paint it white, then had to sell it because he was in between jobs. I bought it for $200 (his price) with 3 boxes of parts and a couple sets of wheels.

If only it still had its paint! I like Fastbacks  better in Black than Violet but I like Stingrays in Violet maybe more than any other color.

 I am probably going to offend someone with this 5 page long post all about me that is off topic from the OPs thread. Wait, I am the OP, the post is about a bike not me and as hard as I try I have not been able to break one page on any post I have made.

Any thoughts about this price on a Fastback? I've seen $10k and up 4 door slant 6 Darts so I guess I should be ready for this but I am not.

As always civil discourse is requested even if we disagree. English is my third language. Trash talk and Profanity are my most fluent languages, but I would prefer not to use them in conversation here on this topic.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 18, 2022)

I agree the price point is a little ridiculous. Looks like the I don’t want to sell it price. If you want some ramshorn bars for your bike I’ve got some Schwinn stamped ones.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jul 18, 2022)

I was hoping I wasn't alone on this thought. 

Cool, I may take you up on that. I will PM shortly and you can let me know what you would want for a set.
Thanks fir the reply man!
Rob


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Asking and getting are two different things! Until I see a bonafide sale in this range this means nothing.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jul 18, 2022)

My sentiments exactly! 
I almost put this in the Craigslist/eBay forum but it seemed more like a question for here.
Thanks for the reply man!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 18, 2022)

_Hola to the cabers!    @Oldbikeguy1960   It's incredible, to believe those prices, for bikes and other hobbies too! Like you said, that bike must been, kept in time capsule, in a climate control rooms! The same happens, whit some parts or specific brand or model* maybe we all should to start doing the same whit our bikes, and get lucky, whit sky rocket 🚀 prices, for the 2050? Or for the next companies or models future anniversaries!,😎😆😁🙃🚲🚀 BTW some it's selling a blue one here at the cabe, for less! _


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 18, 2022)

1968 Schwinn Stingray Fastback | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

For sale is a 5-speed Fastback I bought from the original owner in the suburbs of Minneapolis. Looks to be all original to me and well taken care of. I have NOT cleaned this at all  I will leave that to the next owner.   Tires are Schwinn Fastback as well.  $800 plus shipping




					thecabe.com


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 18, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> I almost put this in the Craigslist/eBay forum but it seemed more like a question for here.
> Thanks for the reply man!



@Oldbikeguy1960 , you're not alone, in the way you looked up for this matter, or not loose your perspective, of what's happening in this noble and great hobby, that been related, to our great Nation, and the bicycles, were hand to hand! 😎😆😁🙃👍


----------



## nick tures (Jul 19, 2022)

i bought some parts from that guy before he listed stuff I payed about what they were worth because he was going to sell me a few nice bikes but never did which is fine with the prices he wants


----------



## Goldslinger (Aug 6, 2022)

His wife told him had to sell a bike he didn’t want to. Here you go wife I listed it on EBay!!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 6, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> His wife told him had to sell a bike he didn’t want to. Here you go wife I listed it on EBay!!



Now that is a good reason to post a Fastback for $10k.


----------



## schwinnray (Aug 7, 2022)

usually people put them up at highest price so its on top of the search


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 7, 2022)

The most I ever paid for a fastback was $5.50 yes five dollars and fifty cents, and really don't see me buying another, parted it out here on the CABE a few years back.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 9, 2022)

People post stuff on ebay at outrageous prices because there are people out there with deep pockets and no brains who buy what they want without doing their homework. Its a long shot but it must work once in a while because people keep doing it.

i also have a watch collecting bug and see crazy prices posted for some pretty common watches. My favourite was a listing for a 1950ish Omega wrist watch for 18000 bucks. A plain ass stainless cased watch in average condition, it was worth roughly the 800 dollars I paid for the one I have in my collection.

but there is one born every minute so you can’t blame them for trying!

later today I think I’ll list my old Timex Marlin...

$14000 sounds about right.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 9, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> People post stuff on ebay at outrageous prices because there are people out there with deep pockets and no brains who buy what they want without doing their homework. Its a long shot but it must work once in a while because people keep doing it.
> 
> i also have a watch collecting bug and see crazy prices posted for some pretty common watches. My favourite was a listing for a 1950ish Omega wrist watch for 18000 bucks. A plain ass stainless cased watch in average condition, it was worth roughly the 800 dollars I paid for the one I have in my collection.
> 
> ...



Man, I like the way you think.
I have a very rare Large Pet Rock. My location doesn't allow large pets.
Maybe I should shoot for $25k plus shipping or local pickup.  Better be at least a 3/4 ton pickup.
I will post a photo here later


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 9, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Man, I like the way you think.
> I have a very rare Large Pet Rock. My location doesn't allow large pets.
> Maybe I should shoot for $25k plus shipping or local pickup.  Better be at least a 3/4 ton pickup.
> I will post a photo here later



Its better if you have the original packaging, collectors value that stuff.

the _box_ for one of my watches goes for several hundred dollars, but people happily pay that because they can sell their watch for a ton more if its in the original packaging.

there’s even knock off packaging for high end watches being made in China! Its friggin crazy out there.

so if you’re lucky and can find that deep rabbit hole on the web, maybe you can find the “original” box for your rock.

but be prepared to pay.

and be sure its not a knock off Chinese version.



And then there’s the accessories...


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 9, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Man, I like the way you think.
> I have a very rare Large Pet Rock. My location doesn't allow large pets.
> Maybe I should shoot for $25k plus shipping or local pickup.  Better be at least a 3/4 ton
> pickup.
> I will post a photo here later







She is a very friendly Pet Rock and loves cats. These are photos of her and Jax playing together in the back yard.


----------



## Mymando (Aug 14, 2022)

I have been in this hobby for about five years and I too have quite a few heavy and middle weight bikes in various stages of restoration. I have watched how parts have ascended to the heights that I honestly thought that they never would and have been compelled to pay sometimes to get that part that if I had waited might have bought it for less. Or maybe paid out the wazoo for it depending on what emotion is currently occupying that part of our frontal lobe? I think that like you said someone will pay a price that we might think is “outrageous” but some may quietly pay it because it’s what they need to finish out they’re bike that they hold neat and dear. Like the prewar motorbike tanks. Most all I’ve seen are at least 2,000 or above and selling. So as it was stated earlier what is asked and what is sold for is the fine line. But it is something that only the buyer can truly answer???


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 14, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> She is a very friendly Pet Rock and loves cats. These are photos of her and Jax playing together in the back yard.
> View attachment 1677149
> 
> View attachment 1677161
> View attachment 1677158



Man you are one seriously lucky dude. I let my pet rock outside untethered like that one time and it wandered out into the street and got hit by a car. Poor thing is now covered in scratches and will likely never get over the trauma.

There is a bright side though... $17000 damage to the BMW that hit her.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 14, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Man you are one seriously lucky dude. I let my pet rock outside untethered like that one time and it wandered out into the street and got hit by a car. Poor thing is now covered in scratches and will likely never get over the trauma.
> 
> There is a bright side though... $17000 damage to the BMW that hit her.



I live in a mobile home park at the end of a dead end street. I took over care of her when her former Grandmom passed away from cancer. 
I have a large back yard against a field, which is where she was living before she got her forever home here. She usually likes to lay under that tree and wait for something to happen.
She stays there to keep company with a couple cats that are taking their final nap in the Catnip Gardens. 
Of course she welcomes cats that just want to take a nap on her above ground.


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Sep 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Here I am again, trying to understand things I am better off not knowing about.
> 
> I owned a few Schwinn Fastback bikes through the years. All were decent bikes, a couple Rams Horns back in the early 1970s in high school and one in parts now.
> 
> ...



I also have a 1966 black Fastback with the original, Schwinn sales book. The paint was cleaned, polished, then clear coated, so it looks brand new. I plan on keeping it until I CAN get 10k for it. As for the bike you mention.....it's the " I really don't want to sell it price ", which is OK with me.


----------

